# Hi from another newbie



## johnbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

John here from London, looking for help and support for a 40 something looking ot add some more bulk on. Lookingforward to chatting to you guys, John


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard John...There are some good stickies on bulking diets if your looking for a place to start you should concentrate on getting your diet in check first....That seems to be where ppl have the hardest time startin out...the weightlifting is the fun part...Cheers


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MC


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hello mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome mate !


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys...and for the first piece of advice. Diet's doing OK but always room for emprovement. Damn the draw of the bottle!


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome. This is the place to be.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey john didnt know you were here too 

check out this dudes sit peeps...

GYM VISiT


----------

